# Naughty Naughty.. Hah



## ~ Vicky ~

Okay, so i'm in one of those stupid moods today. Its Fathers Day today, so I send my ex a picture message of my baby bump to his mobile with the caption 'Happy Fathers Day, Daddy! Hope you're having a nice day, can't wait to meet you, lots of love, bump x x x'

Totally meant in a sarcastic manner.

He replied. 'Don't be so f#@king stupid Vic, "IT" (grrr) doesn't know what day it is. Grow up'

:rofl:

Knew it'd wind him up good and proper. 1-nil to me today.

Hah.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Hahaha! wish i did something like that! but i'm not alowed to speak to adam without his mum + dads permission hahaha xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

bahahaha nice I might do that to Adam...actually, I will :)


----------



## nikky0907

Wow,snap!

That was pretty good! :lol:

I can't believe how stupis his reply was :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

I said : Happy Father's Day! Hope you have a good one, you deserve it since you're such a good dad :)


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Haha love it Rae!

Its soooo childish but the satisfaction is brilliant. :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

haha that felt good :) I don't care how childish it is.


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl: :rofl:

It would be even beter if they sell coffee cups with that sign so you can bash him on the head with it!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

If i'd thought about it sooner I would've bought him some tacky merchandise with 'Daddy of the Year' on it and sent it to him. Damn, gutted :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

nikky0907 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> It would be even beter if they sell coffee cups with that sign so you can bash him on the head with it!

Yeah, or drinking glases :)


*In no way, shape or form, did I throw a water glass at Adam during a mad, pregnant rage :blush:*


----------



## ella170

lol i was going to do something similar, but not sure now because we had a huge row yesterday and i really don't think hes in the mood for it


----------



## nikky0907

rae05 said:


> Yeah, or drinking glases :)
> 
> 
> *In no way, shape or form, did I throw a water glass at Adam during a mad, pregnant rage :blush:*

I actually remember that! :rofl:


Good girl :awww:


----------



## Donna79x

I posted my ex a 'father to be' card and he texted this morning to thank me....

... I replied saying they did mum to be cards too on Mothers day but suppose the post man lost mine :-(, unless of course you didnt sent me one!!!! Probably the latter !!!

that started text rage and was quite amusing...

.... my sarcasim as to stop once baby is here so enjoying it while I can. ;p lol

naughty ladies arent we!!

:muaha:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol at all of you ladies!!

Im muchly impressed :) May have to send a sarcy text myself now lol

xxxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Doooo it! :rofl: I'm playing devils advocate, sorry, but it amuses me so. Got to get my kicks from somewhere.

Its my (and Amy's ;) ) birthday in 3 weeks time, and I don't see him even thinking of getting me a card from bubs. Boo. I can let him off for Mothers Day because we didn't know about bubs then.


----------



## Moulder86

Well I got him one and took it round last Friday with a prezzie which he opened then and left the card on the side to open today. After everything that's been going on I didn't think he'd bother opening it but he did and text me today to say thank you and we had the longest text conversation we've had in ages. Wish we were on REALLY bad terms so I could make myself feel better sending him a text like that though!!! lol xx


----------



## mummy&mase

i didnt even bother sending a text or a card or anything. I knew he was more bothered that way. i know how to get him lol.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

At least you're currently on good terms though, its less stressful than the fighting.

and lol mummy&mase, if I knew it'd bother by ex more by saying nothing, i'd've said nothing, but I know how to wind him up ;)

Probably makes me as bad as him but i was in one of those moods lol!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I didn't send a text in da end. More I thought about it, the more I think hearing nothing from me would prob annoy him more. 

He thinks i'm a right softie & would want 2 make 2day special for him but he's sooo wrong!! When it wa Valentines Day I got him a card 4rm bump & he loved it so I know something for 2day would have meant alot but oh well lol


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Ooooohh i shall be learnin stuff from you lot haha :D 


(younglutonmum - i did that guessing game from the email u sent, an i put boy instead of girl sorry, it wouldnt let me change it!!)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Ooooohh i shall be learnin stuff from you lot haha :D
> 
> 
> (younglutonmum - i did that guessing game from the email u sent, an i put boy instead of girl sorry, it wouldnt let me change it!!)

:rofl: Rach!! If I somehow end up having a little boy i'll hunt you down!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

haha you ladies make me giggle


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Hah, we have to get our pleasures from somewhere ;)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Younglutonmum said:


> :rofl: Rach!! If I somehow end up having a little boy i'll hunt you down!!

:ninja::haha: 

:rofl:


----------

